# Funny but true



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

I do it all the time


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I do it too lol.

One day while driving down a main street in Ottawa (Bronson Ave, for those who know it). My son started pointing out all the streetlighting and decorative lamps and telling me how the conduit was run, what size, all the Bell/Hydro chambers they had to go around. He knows how many cables, voltage, conductor sizing too (he also worked with the Master electrician for that company)

Like Father, Like Son


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Same here. 

I think a lot of us feel a sense of pride in our accomplishments, I know I do.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I usually point at high rise buildings, airports, refineries and chemical plants around Houston.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

micromind said:


> Same here.
> 
> I think a lot of us feel a sense of pride in our accomplishments, I know I do.


Exactly. It shows pride in your work, and that you really like what you do.

I have found when I tell the same story passing a job 5 or 10 times, my kids let me know ... or finish the story for me


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I always point out sewerage pumping stations and ask my wife if she would like to stop and take a closer look. Always turned down on the offer. We sometimes go on "Bayshore" dates to find and look at new project sites.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

I do it on houses and commercial buildings. I will be, "Look at that office building, I almost had a heat stroke in the attic of that place."


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been in the trade 51 years, drives my wife bonkers as we drive by a building she says I know, I know you worked there.

I have been fortunate to have worked in many iconic buildings in DC and the surrounding area.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I did it in stores with my wife and son. We make that product, or I programmed the machine that made that.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Or casually looking around inside a store or restaurant and pointing out violations.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been wiring restaurants and expect few of them to be operating within five years. One lasted four months, another eight months and that was before Covid. It isn’t unusual to turn a failed pizza joint into a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

99cents said:


> I have been wiring restaurants and expect few of them to be operating within five years. One lasted four months, another eight months and that was before Covid. It isn’t unusual to turn a failed pizza joint into a Mexican restaurant.


Yea you did say you were stripping at malls, I mean working at strip malls.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

My whole career was on a service truck in the same city. There are not many buildings here that I haven’t worked in.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

brian john said:


> I have been in the trade 51 years, drives my wife bonkers as we drive by a building she says I know, I know you worked there.
> 
> I have been fortunate to have worked in many iconic buildings in DC and the surrounding area.


My wife is the same way... accuses me of showing off.


----------

